# new buttons



## chevy (Jan 29, 2004)

do I see right ? do we get new buttons ?


----------



## bobw (Jan 29, 2004)

where?


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Jan 29, 2004)

bobw you might need to post before you can see them they wouldnt show for me, there just new reply buttons,  i liked the old ones better


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 29, 2004)

Yep, we got different buttons. I personally do not like them. With the change all the buttons are smaller, and IMHO turned ugly. Upgrading for the sake of upgrading sometimes backfires.


----------



## Arden (Jan 30, 2004)

The "old" buttons were the default vB buttons.  The new ones are Scott's design, or Scott's implementation at least.  They are definitely not as functional as the old buttons.  They are too small (text and icon size) and there is not enough contrast between them.


----------



## uoba (Jan 30, 2004)

they looked like squashed images when you get the width wrong (sorry). Just the type really, change that and it'd be better (and tone down the anti-aliasing, doesn't look too hot on an LCD).


----------



## chevy (Jan 30, 2004)

I like the new button. The "in post" reply button has its size wrong, but I like the others ("post a reply" and "edit").


----------



## uoba (Jan 30, 2004)

Ah, that makes sense... still not fussy though. It's the typeface.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 1, 2004)

Well, as of Sunday morning (Feb. 1st), the old buttons are back.


----------

